# [SOLVED] /module/nvidia is taking a long time

## feiticeir0

Hello all !

I'm having a bit of a struggle with the nvidia drivers and bumblebee and X

Since a month ago (more or less) I cant start my X session with the NVIDIA drivers installed.. I have a hybrid laptop, with a NVIDIA GForce GT630M and intel HD4000. I have bumbblebee and VirtualGL installed in case I want to play some games. 

But now, I cant start the X session (Xfce) because slim hangs after I log in . The login dialog appears and I enter my credentials. After pressing <enter> it just hangs in there... 

If I remove the nvidia drivers, I have no problem whatsoever.. 

The log files are not very explicit, just this:

```

Apr 29 10:27:28 nightcrawler kernel: udevd[1969]: worker [2045] /module/nvidia is taking a long time

Apr 29 10:29:28 nightcrawler kernel: udevd[2045]: timeout 'nvidia-udev.sh add'

Apr 29 10:29:28 nightcrawler kernel: udevd[2045]: slow: 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [2455]

Apr 29 10:29:29 nightcrawler kernel: udevd[2045]: timeout: killing 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [2455]

Apr 29 10:29:29 nightcrawler kernel: udevd[2045]: slow: 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [2455]

Apr 29 10:29:29 nightcrawler kernel: udevd[2045]: 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [2455] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)

Apr 29 11:16:16 nightcrawler bumblebeed[14607]: Unloading nvidia driver timed out.
```

and 

```

[    0.228640] nvidiafb 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    0.228777] nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0de9 

[    0.228857] nvidiafb: unknown NV_ARCH

[    3.449503] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[    3.449510] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    3.463753] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 249

[    3.464090] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  390.42  Sat Mar  3 04:10:22 PST 2018 (using threaded interrupts)

[    3.471780] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  390.42  Sat Mar  3 03:30:48 PST 2018

[    3.473648] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

[   64.605135] udevd[1969]: worker [2045] /module/nvidia is taking a long time

[  184.566941] udevd[2045]: timeout 'nvidia-udev.sh add'

[  184.566952] udevd[2045]: slow: 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [2455]

[  185.567936] udevd[2045]: timeout: killing 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [2455]

[  185.567960] udevd[2045]: slow: 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [2455]

[  185.568097] udevd[2045]: 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [2455] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)

```

I just don't know what to do to be able to have nvidia drivers installed so I can play a game once in a while..

Here's some info about my system and packages installed

```

uname -a

Linux nightcrawler 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 #4 SMP Sat Apr 21 10:20:49 WEST 2018 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Nvidia drivers are the latest available - 390.42

Bumblebee is version 3.2.1

VirtualGL is 2.5.2

udev is version 236-r1

Unless this has nothing to do with bumblebee but with X or slim... 

Thank you

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## feiticeir0

Just installed a new kernel (4.9.95), recompiled bumblebee, bbswitch, virtualgl and installed nvidia-drivers and now it's working ! 

Don't know what could have been...

Thank you !

----------

## feiticeir0

Well, its not solved... Still the same problem...  :Sad: 

----------

## rafaelzigx

I'm having the same issue.

Started like a month ago.

I've already re-installed everything. Jumped to different kernel versions.

To make it work, i have to first boot windows, then restart to go to Linux.

But If I restart directly to Linux, the issue returns.

One core is always at 100%.

[   65.297333] udevd[2669]: worker [2789] /module/nvidia is taking a long time

[  184.145712] udevd[2789]: timeout 'nvidia-udev.sh add'

[  184.145725] udevd[2789]: slow: 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [2836]

[  185.146039] udevd[2789]: timeout: killing 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [2836]

[  185.146049] udevd[2789]: slow: 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [2836]

[  185.146203] udevd[2789]: 'nvidia-udev.sh add' [2836] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)

It's not bumblebee or bbswitch, I believe it's the nvidia drivers.

I still have the issue even if I remove bumblebee and such

My setup.

Dell XPS 15 9560

Nvidia GTX 1050 mobile

----------

## feiticeir0

I still have a kind of issue, but I've discovered that my card is no longer supported by the recent drivers .  I have a GFORCE 630M . So, I'm keeping the last one that works and, I stil have some delay after the LDM login and until XFCE loads, but it loads and I have graphics.. Bumblebee works !

----------

## Yamakuzure

These ideas came to my mind:

Blacklist nvidia, nvidia-uvm, nvidia-drm and nvidia-modeset

Load nvidia-uvm instead of nvidia (bumblebee.conf)

(For this to work you have to enable "kvs" and "uvm"

Try my patched ebuilds (seden overlay via layman) as it is described here:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA/Bumblebee#Building_with_KMS_and_UVM

----------

## feiticeir0

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> These ideas came to my mind:
> 
> Blacklist nvidia, nvidia-uvm, nvidia-drm and nvidia-modeset
> 
> Load nvidia-uvm instead of nvidia (bumblebee.conf)
> ...

 

Will try later when at home ! Thank you !

----------

## feiticeir0

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> These ideas came to my mind:
> 
> Blacklist nvidia, nvidia-uvm, nvidia-drm and nvidia-modeset
> 
> Load nvidia-uvm instead of nvidia (bumblebee.conf)
> ...

 

Thank you !

Not only did YOU solve my waiting problem, I was able to update the nvidia drivers (only one more version, but it's something) and supposedly (still to test) by changing optirun for primusrun and gain a bit of performance in the games ! Still have to test Velocidrone and Steam to see if I see improvements !  

Thank you !

----------

